# Best method to strip and refine fingers from board



## mu50stang (Oct 23, 2008)

Whats the best process to strip and refine the fingers from any type of pc board. Thanks.


----------



## viacin (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello, Welcome to the Forum mu50stang! 

The process has been discused several times on the forum. You can try searching the forum for your answers. Also, I would encourage you to visit lazersteves website and watch his videos. He goes through the whole process. http://www.goldrecovery.us/

Hoke's book is recommended reading as well. Here is a copy. http://tinyurl.com/3h85c3 

You can search the book section for more information.


----------



## mu50stang (Oct 23, 2008)

Where on his webiste does he go through the whole process.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 23, 2008)

Mustang,

The Gold videos section has the AP video which shows all the steps to process the fingers.

Next you'll watch the HCl-Cl video, then the SMB video, and finally the melting video.

Steve


----------



## viacin (Oct 23, 2008)

If your intentions are fingers, then his tutorial will get you going in the right direction. Also, Hokes book is a great resourse as well, it's the "bible" of gold refining.


----------



## mu50stang (Oct 24, 2008)

so to get the process started i need peroxide and muriatic acid. Is 120 grams worth of fingers worth refining.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 24, 2008)

If this is your first batch start small just to get used to the chemicals.

Do the reaction in a small container like a mason jar or beaker just to get the feel of it.

Don't be too concerned with the yields your first time.

Steve


----------



## mu50stang (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok. I looked at your video and you used two buckets to keep the big solids seperate. If I use a mason jar how can I accomplish this or do i need to do this.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 25, 2008)

With just a few fingers, stand them up in the jar so they lean against the side of the reaction vessel.
Cover the fingers 3/4 of the way over with 31.45% HCl. 
Finish covering the remaining 1/4 of the material with 3% H2O2.
As the reaction strips the foils pull the individual stripped finger cards and rinse them with a spray bottle.

This small scale reaction may take as little as 48 hours.

When all the fiberglass boards are removed, process the foils as previously described in the video.

Steve


----------



## stormy (Dec 2, 2008)

I am having trouble assessing the gold refining video web site.
Any one have suggestion?

I want reclaim gold fingers this weekend to buy supplies for the bigger items.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 2, 2008)

I just tested it (7:41 PM central time) and it's doing just fine.

Steve


----------



## butcher (Dec 2, 2008)

if you get to the login page, the login is on that page the I in gold miner is the number 1, and the star needs typed also.


----------



## stormy (Dec 2, 2008)

was missing the star thanks


----------



## stormy (Dec 2, 2008)

still same error. see bleow


Server Error in '/' Application.
Runtime Error
Description: An application error occurred on the server. The current custom error settings for this application prevent the details of the application error from being viewed remotely (for security reasons). It could, however, be viewed by browsers running on the local server machine.

Details: To enable the details of this specific error message to be viewable on remote machines, please create a <customErrors> tag within a "web.config" configuration file located in the root directory of the current web application. This <customErrors> tag should then have its "mode" attribute set to "Off".

<Web>

<configuration>
<system>
<customErrors>
</system>
</configuration>


Notes: The current error page you are seeing can be replaced by a custom error page by modifying the "defaultRedirect" attribute of the application's <customErrors> configuration tag to point to a custom error page URL.

<Web>

<configuration>
<system>
<customErrors>
</system>
</configuration>


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 2, 2008)

Tested Again 9:04 PM CST everything ok.

Hit refresh to reload the page.

Steve


----------



## butcher (Dec 2, 2008)

I got same thing it must not be your computer ? maybe server problem?
Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 2, 2008)

Please check it now..

I working on some new pages that may be causing the errors.

9:15 PM CST

Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 2, 2008)

I just tried it and it worked.
Jim


----------



## butcher (Dec 2, 2008)

worked for me now.
I guess I need to order those Dvd's to help keep Steves web site working, 
It doen't look like I'm gonna ever get caught up on the bills, they just keep coming, every time I get one paid I find another one in the mailbox. :shock:


----------



## Emil (Dec 3, 2008)

stormy: I don't know if your problem is the same one that I had. All the videos I tried to watch turned off before completion. I solved the problem by shutting down my Zone Alarm firewall. 

Emil


----------



## jbhz_finisher (Dec 5, 2008)

lazersteve said:


> Please check it now..
> 
> I working on some new pages that may be causing the errors.
> 
> ...



Steve Ive had the same problem several times when visiting your site. I just refreshed and its fixed it, Just a thought this could be a conflict in your .htaccess file..


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 5, 2008)

The problem was a missing character in my webconfig.

I had been modifying my site all day long and fat fingered an edit on the file.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2008)

I was able to watch some of the videos but I am having no luck with the Gold videos. The pages that don't work look kind of screwy too; everything from above the "This site is ..." is justified left. 
Video symptom is that it fails to load the player on initial page access. I refresh and the player appears but when I push play it says connecting to media... then jumps straight to ready. Apparently it is not loading the content. 
I am very new to the whole gold recovery thing. I mostly just wanted to learn about it. However, I am an electrical engineer and my office is being closed down. I found a bunch of gold plated crimps and connector contacts. How much does it take to be worthwhile to process. This is a small bag not a giant stash I just want to know if I should be learning to learn or learning to try it out. 
Wyatt


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 6, 2008)

Wyatt,

Some of the older gold video pages were created some time ago and I did not revise them with the newer pages. 

The FAQ Help link will give you the solutions to the common playback problems.

PM me if you continue to have difficulties after reading the FAQ page.

Steve


----------

